# Specktra has a new Social Media Crew!



## Monica (Oct 26, 2014)

Please join me in welcoming the newest additions to our staff: Digital Media Curators @itsmeg @Glamstylz
  and our Social Media Strategist @Candycoatedclos! 

  When you interact with us on our social media pages these are the ladies behind the posts. We would like introduce them to you and thank them for volunteering their time and energy to generate the amazing content we share our on our pages. 

  Follow @specktranet here: *Facebook - Tumblr  - Twitter - G+ - Pintrest - Instagram*

*Welcome to the team guys! *


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 26, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## borinquena (Oct 26, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Oct 27, 2014)

Super excited!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Oct 27, 2014)

Congrats ladies!


----------



## mercede466 (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Oct 27, 2014)

Congrats!!!


----------



## itsmeg (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you all for the lovely welcomes!


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 28, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## CharlieKelly (Oct 28, 2014)

Yay, congrats ladies!! I just liked your page on facebook, I follow you on IG but I had no idea there was a FB page so yeah, this is great and exactly what Specktra needs.


----------



## MACJunkie85 (Oct 29, 2014)

Congrats ladies!


----------



## Ayanna (Nov 5, 2014)

Congrats!!!


----------



## katred (Nov 10, 2014)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 14, 2014)

There's a pintrest board???


----------



## Monica (Nov 15, 2014)

Marsha Pomells said:


> There's a pintrest board???


  There sure is! Check it out


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 15, 2014)

Monica said:


> There sure is! Check it out


  Found it. Thank you


----------



## sosandie (Nov 17, 2014)

Congrats ladies!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 22, 2014)

Ladies.  We all totally support you.


----------

